# Samba Wins & iptables



## pupa (5 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai créé un controleur de domaine avec Samba-3 (sous une distrib CentOS 4.2) ainsi qu'un serveur Wins, tout ça sur le mm ordi.
Tout fonctionne impeccable, aussi bien pour le PDC que pour le serveur Wins.
Sauf que depuis mon mac, je ne peux pas monter mon partage en utilisant le nom netbios du serveur. Par contre avec son IP tout va bien.
Les requètes, du mac vers le linux, avec la commande nmblookup fonctionne très bien aussi.

En fait le problème viens du firewall de mon Linux, dès que je le désactive, ça marche.
Je suis allé voir sur le HOWTO officiel de Samba, et en effet il y a les ports 1024/65535 à ouvrir en OUTPUT, en plus des ports NetBIOS habituelle.

*"When configuring a firewall, the high order ports (1024-65535) are often used for outgoing connections and therefore should be permitted through the firewall. It is prudent to block incoming packets on the high order ports except for established connections."*

Et c'est là que je calle je ne connais pas très bien les syntaxes "iptables"
J'ai bien ouvert tous les ports NetBIOS (135, 137, 138, 139, 445 en udp et en tcp), les requètes Wins se font sur le port udp 138 (analysé avec "ethereal").
Mais pour le reste des ports (1024/65535) je galère !!
Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur.

Ma commande mount_smbfs :
mount_smbfs -W DOMAINE //loginass@IP-server/Partage /Chemin/Fichier/Montage

Une partie de mon firewall :
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.10 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 135 -j ACCEPT
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.10 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m udp -p udp --dport 137 -j ACCEPT
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.10 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m udp -p udp --dport 138 -j ACCEPT
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.10 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 139 -j ACCEPT
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.10 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 445 -j ACCEPT

J'ai aussi testé avec un poste client Windows, mm problème !!

Merci d'avance.
David


----------

